# reference site (all in one carputers)



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i like to try and help this section out any time i come across something. i came across this site in my searches for parts for my own build. some interesting units, i have no idea of the lagidimacy of these units but everything looks good to me spec wise as far as what they're claiming these units are and what they say in specs adds up to me. use at your own risk i can't say or not say if they are any good. 


Car DVD/GPS Player,Car Accessories,Car Portable GPS,Car TFT LCD Monitor,Digital Products,Car Scanners,Car Remotes & Transponder Keys? AutoKings Technology from China

keep in mind, these arent like other carputers, we're talking basicly a beefed up deck. most full featured decks probably use something equivalent to a 700hz processor if not more these days but their software is more bloated and yada yada, i can only speculate really. but windows CE is more like a portal than an Operating system or even as simple as a GUI interface (googie interface) I think portal best describes it though. just allows you to access protocols that allow you to handle media, again only speculation ive personaly never handled windowsCE


----------



## jimster502 (Apr 13, 2012)

These look really cool but yet again who knows what might be up with these electronics? They might have some gps tracker to track you down for all I know..lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

eviling said:


> lagidimacy



*giggles*
:laugh:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

jimster502 said:


> These look really cool but yet again who knows what might be up with these electronics? They might have some gps tracker to track you down for all I know..lol





req said:


> *giggles*
> :laugh:



come on now, i make these kinds of things to try and help people out, sorry if i didn't tripple proofe read the bloody thing -_-


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

you know im only playing.

also everyone,

Mobile Computing Solutions - Innovations in Mini ITX, mini-itx.com - news, and Mp3car.com: Providing the latest news on in-car entertainment, and a community to connect people. are .great places to be poking your heads around.


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

Isnt it just more fun to build it all yourself though..


----------

